# Luggage on viewliner roomette top bunk



## mikegriffin68 (Jul 25, 2022)

Hello. When the viewliner roomette top bunk is up, daytime, can you get luggage up there or is the bed pinned to the ceiling? If it’s too tight, can the top bunk be lowered a foot or so, or can it only be all the way up or all the way down? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 25, 2022)

mikegriffin68 said:


> Hello. When the viewliner roomette top bunk is up, daytime, can you get luggage up there or is the bed pinned to the ceiling? If it’s too tight, can the top bunk be lowered a foot or so, or can it only be all the way up or all the way down? Thank you in advance.


You can lower the Upper Bunk in a Viewliner to put stuff on and then raise it back up, it doesn't go all the way to the Cieling..

You can also put your stuff in the Cubbie Hole next to the Upper Bunk that sticks out into the Aisle Cieling, but Riders that have been on the New Viewliner IIs say that it's not as deep as the VIs!


----------



## mikegriffin68 (Jul 25, 2022)

Bob Dylan said:


> You can lower the Upper Bunk in a Viewliner to put stuff on and then raise it back up, it doesn't go all the way to the Cieling..
> 
> You can also put your stuff in the Cubbie Hole next to the Upper Bunk that sticks out into the Aisle Cieling, but Riders that have been on the New Viewliner IIs say that it's not as deep as the VIs!


Thank you.


----------



## zephyr17 (Jul 25, 2022)

There is a middle detent. Most of the time the staff puts it at the middle detent prior to boarding. There is room for luggage on the berth at the middle detent.

The middle detent also lines up with the over-aisle luggage cubby.

What I do personally is drop the upper berth to the low position, put my suitcase on it, shove it back up to middle detent, then slide my suitcase into the cubby. Then I shove the upper into its full retracted position in the ceiling.

I find it much easier to use the upper berth as a dumbwaiter to get my suitcase into the cubby than trying to wrestle it up there. I also like the upper to be fully retracted so as not block the upper windows. The airy and open feeling of the Viewliner roomette with the upper berth retracted and the upper windows not blocked is one of the prime attractions of that accommodation for me.


----------

